# emision en onda corta



## Fantasma (May 15, 2006)

Hola a todos

Deseo saber si aun existen emisoras que transmitan en onda corta.

Esto lo pregunto porque tengo un antiguo receptor de onda corta y onda larga que aun funciona.  Al encenderlo me parecio escuchar clave morse, pero luego perdi la emisora y no pude encontrarla nuevamente.

Que tipo de antena es la mas adecuada para recepcionar estas frecuemcias.

Gracas


----------



## Ehecatl (May 16, 2006)

Existen muchísimas emisoras de onda corta aun en el mundo. SI quieres mas información sobre las antenas, puedes buscarla en la página de la ARRL (American Radio Relay League).


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 24, 2006)

Hola Fantasma ,he estado ausente ,por eso no conteste antes, te informaciónrmo que tienes todo lo  
que quieras ,lo que necesitas es un buen receptor ,suerte saludos
http://arieldx.tripod.com/manualdx/bandas/sw.htm


----------

